# Cinefluoroscopy of aortic valve



## mhottell (Nov 3, 2009)

The patient was in the cath lab and the physician performed a cinefluoroscopy of the aortic and mitral valve in multiple views.  I am looking for a code for this procedure. 76120? Any suggestions?


----------

